# GSD Specialty Video -thought it was well done..



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW5-n_wSEuo&feature=related

Don't know how those handlers keep up with all that running!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't know how many so many of them can keep smoking! LOL!


----------

